# Can I heat press plastisol on 5% spandex?



## n8grafix (Dec 8, 2013)

I am thinking of buying Next Levels 4.3oz ladies jersey tank top. It is 57% cotton, 38% poly, 5% spandex. Any issues with heat pressing white plastisol with the spandex? Thanks.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Because of press pressure required for plastisol transfers, poly content garments may get a shine (press mark). It's more noticeable on dark garments than light. And it's permanent. 

Better to screen print and cure with off contact heat.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Shouldn't be a problem but I would test one to make sure that you are satisfied with the results.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Look for transfers made for polyester, they will have a lower pressing temp. You want it below 350 degrees, the lower the better, and go easy on the pressure.


----------



## Sulp (Dec 7, 2010)

You won't have any issues. Just keep the pressure on the lower side of med-firm.


----------

